# New Flea Market Finds



## ACLbottles (Aug 2, 2016)

I went to the flea market the other day, and I brought home a few bottles, so I decided to share what I brought back. I'll go ahead and apologize in advance, because this will probably be pretty picture heavy!
The first one I got was this nice Thomas' Eclectric Oil medicine from Foster Milburn & Co. Also embossed with Internal & External on the other side panel. I like how the word Internal and the & sign are connected, and how the embossing continues all the way to the base in External. Very crude!



Next, I got another med, embossed Dodd's German / Cough Balsam. Has heavy staining, but still a pretty cool little bottle!


I also picked up this cylindrical, BIM amber medicine bottle, embossed with Luyties Trituration Tablets / Dry Process / 306 North Broadway, St. Louis. I was unable to find much info at all on this one or another one like it; may be a fairly scarce bottle.


After that, I found this BIM quart sized soda bottle, embossed in a circle slug plate: Crown / Bottling Work / (logo) / Sandusky, Ohio. Notice how they left off the "s" in the word "works". Pretty cool bottle!


Next, I picked up this really nice, crude olive glass case gin, embossed with V. Marken &. Co. I just love that crude, drippy top! Has a # sign on the base.


Then I found this shoofly flask, embossed with Union Made / Trade / Mark / C B B A of US & C. Looks to be about half pint sized. Notice the raised dots scattered on the embossing. I'm thinking either air venting marks or someone went a little crazy with the periods!


After that, I was walking around, and I noticed one vendor had three Hutch bottles sitting at his booth, all with some damage. All three were Texas bottles, and I picked out the best one of the group: a J. R. Pearce Hutch from Detroit, Texas. Detroit is a tiny little town in northeast Texas, and bottles from there are fairly hard to come by, especially this Hutchinson. Rated Rare on Hutchbook, and the only one listed from this bottler. Condition is not the greatest (has some cracking and bruising at the top), but all the glass is intact, and it's much cheaper than a mint one! Still a pretty nice bottle if you ask me!


And finally, my last find of the day was this really nice pint blob beer from Boston. Embossed 18 94 / Elmwood Spring Brewery / Bottling / Dept. / Boston, Mass, all in script and in a tombstone plate. This is about the largest tombstone slug plate I've ever seen on a bottle. It extends all the way to the base, and it's about 4 1/2" tall at the largest point. It won't let me post any more pictures, so I can't show the base, but it's embossed with Thomas A. O'Neil / MFR. / Boston. It also has some nice whittling around the neck. I really like it!


So I think I had a pretty good day! Got a pretty nice variety of bottles, didn't have to pay too much for any, and I had fun! Thank you for looking!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Aug 2, 2016)

*Homeopathic Medicine Luyties*

Luyties was a homeopathic medicine wholesaler in St. Louis.  Color is typical, I think, for these bottles.  Good looking, but I don't think they are much in demand.

​


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 2, 2016)

Actually your flask is the coolest bottle in the group, those periods are the milling tool starting mark for when the mold engraver started making the letters, he must have been slightly drunk or new on the job and started the tool too deep for the actual engraving and had to pull up the depth for the rest of what he was doing, you will notice that even the circle has a starting dot. The case gin is probably the most valuable in the lot, the meds are pretty common, but I like the flask the best because of the mold engraving errors.........Andy...ps I would like to buy the flask from you if it is for sale.lmk........Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 2, 2016)

And don't apologise we all love pics, I am just to puter illiterate to figure out how to get them on here.....Andy


----------



## jk666 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mind if I ask what you paid for these?


----------



## inbottleitrust (Aug 2, 2016)

Nice Van Marken gin you got there Andy. How much did you paid for it?


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 2, 2016)

Thank you guys for the replies!
For those of you that are curious, I paid $5 for the Thomas' Oil, $4 for the Dodd's and Luyties meds, $3 for the Crown Bottling Work soda, $20 for the case gin, $10 for the flask, around $20 for the Detroit Hutch (just because it's so hard to find), and around $30 for the Boston blob beer.
What do you think the case gin is worth? Thanks!
Andy, I really like the flask too! I'll let you know if I decide to sell it.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Aug 2, 2016)

That glass blowers union has a brief but interesting history.  You should be able to date the flask to a narrow time-frame.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 2, 2016)

I never knew that Eclectric Oil was sold in the US as well, here those bottles are quite common and were distributed by Northrop and Lyman.  I just looked it up and turns out it was originally an American product.  Odd that I've never seen an American one before.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 2, 2016)

Nice Finds. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 2, 2016)

Hello inbottleitrust, the case gin actually belongs to acl bottles and he paid $20 dollars for it....Andy


----------



## backtothebrickz (Aug 2, 2016)

All very sweet bottles 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## inbottleitrust (Aug 5, 2016)

Depend on condition! in my opinion it's between $20-$50.


ACLbottles said:


> Thank you guys for the replies!
> For those of you that are curious, I paid $5 for the Thomas' Oil, $4 for the Dodd's and Luyties meds, $3 for the Crown Bottling Work soda, $20 for the case gin, $10 for the flask, around $20 for the Detroit Hutch (just because it's so hard to find), and around $30 for the Boston blob beer.
> What do you think the case gin is worth? Thanks!
> Andy, I really like the flask too! I'll let you know if I decide to sell it.


----------

